# I'm free... now it's my turn...



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

As most of you know, I was taken over for short time by a mind control device operated by none other than Ian, aka the_brain (http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ration-pinky-1-a-post3355710.html#post3355710).

By utilizing an ancient secret Ninja technique, known as the Arashikage Mindset, I was able to free myself from the mind control device. However, though free from the device's control, my mind still bears the scars.

See, the Brain, being a mouse, designed it on his own brain, then tweaked it to work on humans. Well, traces of his brain were left when he tweaked the device, which meant that even though I am now free, the scars that remain leave me with a knowledge of mice that I wish I didn't have.

One thing I do know. Put a mouse in a maze, and they will not give up until they've found the cheese. The Brain, being a slightly more intelligent mouse, does better with intellectual pursuits rather than physical ones. That being the case, I've designed a special little set of questions based on my newfound mouse knowledge for the Brain to solve. Solve them correctly, get the cheese.

So here, you little megalomaniacal, evil-genius mouse. Find your cheese!

9405 5036 9930 0244 9849 29


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

that's a massive package of cheese lol. cant wait to see what unfolds


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

ooooooo......i can't wait to see this


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

this looks interesting....time to find out who's more cunning...The Brain or The Ninja.

I'm not really a popcorn guy,but for this I'll make an exceptionopcorn:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

It's actually not all that cunning. He could rip open everything and get the cheese. But Ian, the_brain, is a gentlemouse. An egomaniacal, megalomaniacal, crazy, evil gentlemouse, but a gentlemouse all the same. He'll play by the rules.

Also, being a mouse, I know he has a highly sensitive sense of smell. So there are a number of decoys to prevent him from being overly-anxious and keep him focused.

Good luck, Brain. Let's see how you do!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

the real question is whether or not that this side up message will be noticed and/or respected.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

nice ninja but you're not dealing with your usual mouse here ya know oke:


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

Or maybe he's thinking the Brain will think of outsmarting the notes on the box and try to open from the bottom to avoid the shaped charge ready to spring forth. However, Ninjas are clever and possibly the Ninja assumes that Brain is smart and will attempt to avoid directions...hmmm a Princess Bride bit of logic possibly


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Anybody got a peanut?


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

When you've even got the Herfabomber breaking out the popcorn to watch, you know you did something right. Can't wait to see this one hit!


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Anybody got a peanut?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Beer Alchemist said:


> Or maybe he's thinking the Brain will think of outsmarting the notes on the box and try to open from the bottom to avoid the shaped charge ready to spring forth. However, Ninjas are clever and possibly the Ninja assumes that Brain is smart and will attempt to avoid directions...hmmm a Princess Bride bit of logic possibly


Nah..The Brain fill follow the directions...getting too clever by doing the whole "up is down" thing is counterproductive and can really spoil a perfectly good puzzle bomb....the directions are intended to be what they're meant to be,so The Brain will play the game the way The Ninja wants him too.

Of course,the fun part will be to see what Ian comes up with to get even with the little ninja squid.

never a dull moment here in the bombing community.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Hahahahahahahahaha!

This is classic!

Way to go Derek! :thumb:

I too am going to pull up a bar stool and watch this unfold :biggrin: {sprinkles curry powder on his popcorn and grabs a beer} opcorn:

.

:rockon:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Very interesting Derek! Cant wait to see how this ends up.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Of course,the fun part will be to see what Ian comes up with to get even with the little ninja squid.
> 
> never a dull moment here in the bombing community.


What _Ian_ will do to get even? No, no. This is the _Ninja_ getting even. Ian already had his fun! There's no getting even. This is even!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> What _Ian_ will do to get even? No, no. This is the _Ninja_ getting even. Ian already had his fun! There's no getting even. This is even!


*Brain:* Question is if I believe in "even"?

*Pinky:* Answer is no...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

silly little ninja squid buddy......if you had bothered to read one of the text books written on Puff Math,you would've known that there is no such word as "even".And,that ledgers are never ever balanced in Puff Accounting.


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

Ninja vs Evil Mouse (or rat not really sure) This should be interesting.:attention:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

야! 이 Ninja는 열심히 하고 있네!
치즈 좋아. . .

화이팅!

:ss


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

That box looks like it could hold alot of damage and just reminds me that i wanted to put a few boxes of matches in the package i just taped up to be sent out in the noob trade.

Little side story for yall. My grandfather once had a big scheme for a xmas present that was to be opened "this side up" and my cousin opened it backwards and got the present that was taped to the bottom of the box. He had put 10 small packages around the house saying to go from one place to another each time it sent her to another place and the last one said to go back and look in the bottom of the box.


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

This is one for the ages.....


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> *Me:* Since Ian took on the persona of the Brain back when he...
> 
> *Zombie Ninja:* Shut _up_, stupid, don't tell him anything.
> 
> ...


*Brain:* Don't worry my agile and stealthy friend, I have something special planed for you and your new zombie friend. Did you actually think I wouldn't retaliate for your puzzle bomb?

*Pinky:* But you haven't even received it yet? Do you have to escalate already?

*Brain:* Pinky, of course I do, you know I always like to think a few moves ahead. But I won't launch until it is received.

*Pinky:* And you do love puzzles...

*Brain:* Yes, yes I do, I hope the ninja does...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Squids are excellent at puzzles... All the arms make quick work of the pieces.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Squids are excellent at puzzles... All the arms make quick work of the pieces.


*Brain:* I thought of that so mine will challenge his brain not the multiple limbs.

*Pinky:* I thought you said I was smarter?

*Brain:* We shall see...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

the_brain said:


> Brain: Don't worry my agile and stealthy friend, I have something special planed for you and your new zombie friend. Did you actually think I wouldn't retaliate for your puzzle bomb?
> 
> Pinky: But you haven't even received it yet? Do you have to escalate already?
> 
> ...


*Me:* See what you got us into?!

*Zombie Ninja:* Correction, see what I got _you _into.

*Me:* I hate you, you know that?

*Zombie Ninja:* What do I care? I'm undead. I totally got bigger issues to deal with. Like my desire to eat your flesh...

*Me:* You're the worst friend _ever_. Are you gonna be helpful with this brain-challenging puzzle?

*Zombie Ninja:* Don't be a moron. I'm an evil ninja zombie. I don't do "helpful". By the way, you probably won't see your wife's white cat again.

*Me:* Aww, c'mon, she loved that cat!

*Zombie Ninja:* Shaddup. Just be glad I didn't take a bite out of you. Yet.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> *Me:* See what you got us into?!
> 
> *Zombie Ninja:* Correction, see what I got _you _into.
> 
> ...


*Brain:* So the Herfabomber sent you a zombie ninja that just gets you into trouble. It was good plan on his part, but not good for you.

*Pinky:* Narf! Your new plan is just evil.

*Brain:* He knows that I'm not just more devious then he imagines, I'm more devious then he can imagine. But he sends me a puzzle box anyway.

*Pinky:* But this is evil.

*Brain:* You keep saying that, but I just think of it as entertaining.

*Pinky:* But this is worse then what you did to the Herfabomber with the lockbox.

*Brain:* As I said, entertaining....


----------



## dacken (Aug 23, 2011)

This is like reading a good book while sitting back and enjoying a great cigar.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

dacken said:


> This is like reading a good book while sitting back and enjoying a great cigar.


More like reading a dime store novel... Written by a 3rd grader...

Ridiculous, but has moments of hilarity only a child's mind could come up with :wink:


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> More like reading a dime store novel... Written by a 3rd grader...
> 
> Ridiculous, but has moments of hilarity only a child's mind could come up with :wink:


So says the man with an avatar of a kid drying his ass with a hand dryer...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Come on now... You're not new here... You know how it goes.

I'm LUCKY if I can go a day acting like a 3rd grader. Usually I keep it 1st grade around here.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Come on now... You're not new here... You know how it goes.
> 
> I'm LUCKY if I can go a day acting like a 3rd grader. Usually I keep it 1st grade around here.


And that is part of what makes Puff so great. Glad to have you back too, the forum's been missing something for the past couple weeks.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

the_brain said:


> *Pinky:* But this is worse then what you did to the Herfabomber with the lockbox.
> 
> *Brain:* As I said, entertaining....


:shock:



Danfish98 said:


> So says the man with an avatar of a kid drying his ass with a hand dryer...


Hey. That's not a kid. That's a full-grown, now-married squid you're talking about there!



Danfish98 said:


> Glad to have you back too, the forum's been missing something for the past couple weeks.


Truth. Welcome home, David!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

hahahahahahahaha​


----------

